# They are out and dangerous . . .



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

A friend of mine took this pic at a ramp on Lake Houston . . . the boat sitting perpendicular to the ramp does not go on the trailer that is trying to back into the water . . . he's not even the second boat in line to load . . . needless to say angers were boiling over . . Ahhhh, springtime!!! LOL


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Last two time I went to the dike I watched these guy pull their boats out of the water block the ramp and proceed to pull plugs unload equipment all while blocking the ramp....idiots. Some people are just lit up ith the dumbarse


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

It's dumb arses like this that make us look smart.


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

Boat ramps are great places for some quality entertainment. The idiots are there!

That guys boat hull has to be on the ground. 

Saw a group of people at that very ramp trying to launch like a 25ft Deep-V Sea Ray cuddy cabin I/O... it didnt go well for them either. 30 mins later they get it launched, and all 15 people get on board, they solid beached it on the sandbar thats 15 ft from that ramp. Good thing, cause I dont think it would have made it under the bridge! HAHA! :work:


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

oneneo3 said:


> Boat ramps are great places for some quality entertainment. The idiots are there!
> 
> That guys boat hull has to be on the ground.
> 
> Saw a group of people at that very ramp trying to launch like a 25ft Deep-V Sea Ray cuddy cabin I/O... it didnt go well for them either. 30 mins later they get it launched, and all 15 people get on board, they solid beached it on the sandbar thats 15 ft from that ramp. Good thing, cause I dont think it would have made it under the bridge! HAHA! :work:


Yes I'm very envious of the houses in my neighborhood right by the boat ramp, you would never have to leave your back deck to find good entertainment.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Last two time I went to the dike I watched these guy pull their boats out of the water block the ramp and proceed to pull plugs unload equipment all while blocking the ramp....idiots. Some people are just lit up ith the dumbarse


In Virginia we would go play on the Potomac. Popular ramp, popular bass fishing area too. The bass-terds would pull thier shiny boats right to the top of the ramp next to the no parking signs and clean them up, including wiping down the boat and matching ghay trailers.
I had been using the fishboxes as coolers and both were full of ice and drinks. As I was pulling out, with barely inches to get past this butthead, my buddy was in the boat opening drains, etc. He had just opened the port side fishbox as I gassed it up the ramp....spraying ice water all over mr. bassterd and his shiny red boat....:slimer:

The only real justice would have been were the box full of nasty fish water.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Heyena Bench at the Fishing Center in POC. Used to be great entertainment before they discouraged the heckling.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

The guy plocking the ramp will probably try to load his boat with all those people still in it (especially in the front) and wonder why it won't go on the trailer


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Ahh the good old ponderosa ramp,, but money that didn't last long.. they run a tight place up there.... it's on Luces Bayou across from the old Stranges bait camp.


----------



## Red Line (Jun 9, 2009)

Silly Rabbit, Tricks are for kids.


----------



## ChampionOwner (Jan 27, 2010)

Here is the short story I posted on the Lake Houston Forum about this picture:

I snapped this picture real quick Sunday while several people were waiting on this jack leg to move his boat. As you can see, he has his boat positioned perpendicular with the ramp perfectly blocking all access. I pulled up to the ramp just in time to also watch this fine crew launch, all I can say is wow. The 2 people standing on the bank nearest the boat were also part of this party, and it took all 6 of them to make everyone waiting on the unhappy. Good thing I had caught some decent fish or this may have ruined my day. Moral of the story, make sure you know what the heck you are doing at the ramp because you sure can waste a lot of people's time.


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Last two time I went to the dike I watched these guy pull their boats out of the water block the ramp and proceed to pull plugs unload equipment all while blocking the ramp....idiots. Some people are just lit up ith the dumbarse


I see that BS all the time!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Last weekend I was parked off to the side loading my boat and had some sparkys in an old relic of a boat/trailer speed past me to the ramp. When I was ready to drop mine in they took their time putting in the plugs, poles, life jackets, etc.,etc.,etc. Making several trips from the truck to the boat. When they finally backed in the boat it wouldn't start. He finally got it fired off and it died 5 more times before it would run long enough to put it in gear. By this time there was a long line of boats behind me. He got the mosquito fogger running and pulled off the trailer and his buddy parked the truck and jumped in and they idled hard out of the channel leaving the biggest wake they could while the motor spit and sputtered not able to get them on plane.
Moral of this story: Never get to a busy ramp late. Get their early before the Yahoos.

:an6:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ChampionOwner16 said:


> Here is the short story I posted on the Lake Houston Forum about this picture:
> 
> I snapped this picture real quick Sunday while several people were waiting on this jack leg to move his boat. As you can see, he has his boat positioned perpendicular with the ramp perfectly blocking all access. I pulled up to the ramp just in time to also watch this fine crew launch, all I can say is wow. The 2 people standing on the bank nearest the boat were also part of this party, and it took all 6 of them to make everyone waiting on the unhappy. Good thing I had caught some decent fish or this may have ruined my day. Moral of the story, make sure you know what the heck you are doing at the ramp because you sure can waste a lot of people's time.


what's the thread title,, I don't see it.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Nothing better than grabbing a 12 pack and sitting at a boat ramp around 5 on a saturday.


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

Tempers can sure flare at the ramp. My buddy is always fussing at the yahoos.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

We launched at Deussen Park the weekend before last to run the boat for a bit and just get out of the house. I was expecting the worst it being the first Saturday of spring break, but everything went quite well. No one blocking the ramps, etc. And all this despite the park being as packed as I've ever seen it. It was like I was in some bizarro world.


----------



## ChampionOwner (Jan 27, 2010)

waterspout said:


> what's the thread title,, I don't see it.


I am the person who took the picture. I also posted it on the Lake Houston Forum with the short story I added here.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

That's exactly why I spend the money to keep mine in the water at the marina. Mix in a few drunks, the cops, and one or two more idiots, and you have a full on nightmare.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I hate when you are at a ramp that is plenty wide enough for 2 rigs and the ********* in front of you hogs the whole ramp because he thinks his rig is too precious to share the ramp with anyone else.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tail Chaser said:


> We launched at Deussen Park the weekend before last to run the boat for a bit and just get out of the house. I was expecting the worst it being the first Saturday of spring break, but everything went quite well. No one blocking the ramps, etc. And all this despite the park being as packed as I've ever seen it. It was like I was in some bizarro world.


always easy to avoid there if you use the big ramp and not the old sailboat/waverunner ramp.. I was in and out no problem my self


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ChampionOwner16 said:


> I am the person who took the picture. I also posted it on the Lake Houston Forum with the short story I added here.


I thought you meant the fishing tx which is also90% lake h people,, the one the lake houston forum is dead. try fishing tx


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

waterspout said:


> always easy to avoid there if you use the big ramp and not the old sailboat/waverunner ramp.. I was in and out no problem my self


Yep that's the one I use. I've never bothered with the other one. I wish more boat ramps were designed like that one. It sure makes it quick and convenient.


----------



## texasfish2252 (Apr 7, 2010)

I would have offered to help him put his boat on the trailer. Sometimes we all need a helping hand, I know I did when I got my boat, I was running arround like a chicken with his head cut off.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Inbread.....


----------



## landlokt (Mar 10, 2009)

Ive seen this same c rap too many times. Fished a bass tourney 1 time at lake fork and i swear 20 to 30 fishermen launched in less time than 2 ignorant yahoos. Of course all us fishermen prepped our boats while waiting in line and were ready when it was our turn. Back down, drop boat pull out. Same loading out, 1 guy backs in trailer 1 guy drives boat up and pull out so next guy can pull in. Common sense and courtesy are SO lacking anymore.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

So what's the protocol for someone who hasn't the choice but to fish alone.


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

What an excellent question! . . . . I have fished tourneys when a lone angler would back down, drop his "untied, fully prepped boat" in deep enough to float it and then go park. He then returned and someone would always give him a ride to his boat. But these days . . . ? Are there any people like that anymore? . . . just saying . . . back to the question - I'm looking forward to what the 2cool etiquette committee has to say . . .


----------



## aqua n tonic (Jul 12, 2006)

Come on back till you hit something then whoa,


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*I did it*

I used to fish by myself a lot. I would have it all ready before I arrived. Back down to water's edge and stop. Go to boat and put rope about twenty five foot long on boat and post on trailer near winch. back up fast enough to let the inertia pull the boat off of the trailer then ease forward until rope was taut and started the boat into forward motion. Set brake and get out of truck to retrieve boat and pull it out of the way of the next ramp user and tie off. Return to truck and go park. Takes about two minutes when all goes right.

Another option.....there is usually someone at the ramp that will back you in.....gotta trust them though. I have done that several times and it always went well. It would not take but one bad time to cure you of that habit though. Least preferred method.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

nearest lake I fish for hybrid bass I'll get some videos this summer for you guys, freaking make those guys look smart, my favorite is the guys that decide their going to the lake to work on their boat, they'll back it in the water and just sit there working on ****, never leave the trailer


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

so why are you fishermen in such a rush to put in or take out.. I bet most of you drive 85 in the fast lane on peoples arse also.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> So what's the protocol for someone who hasn't the choice but to fish alone.


be fast and efficient. i fish alone 90% of the time..


----------



## MajestyOutdoors (Mar 23, 2011)

should have been in Port Mansfield last weekend......OMG!
People rigging, de-rigging.....with flock of boats/trailers ready to come out or in.
Never seen anything like it.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

TripleT said:


> What an excellent question! . . . . I have fished tourneys when a lone angler would back down, drop his "untied, fully prepped boat" in deep enough to float it and then go park. He then returned and someone would always give him a ride to his boat. But these days . . . ? Are there any people like that anymore? . . . just saying . . . back to the question - I'm looking forward to what the 2cool etiquette committee has to say . . .


its still done quite a bit. Use to fish in a club were a lot a guys fished alone. Id launch my boat then would help a buddy by parking his truck for him and then catch a ride to my boat with him.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> So what's the protocol for someone who hasn't the choice but to fish alone.


The thing that drives people nuts is someone setting at the ramp doing what they should have done in line before lauching or what they could do when they pull out of the way after loading the boat.

If you are alone don't get stressed just get the boat off the trailer and out of the way as efficiently and safely as you can, then go park. Same loading out.

I fish mostly alone and have not caught any grief for being slow.

Saludos


----------



## gray gost (Jul 8, 2010)

they used to have bleachers set up at fishing center at poc years ago. it was great. I would go every holiday afternoon. every holiday had at least one standing ovation from the crowd.


----------



## bayman83 (Sep 8, 2010)

I am new to boating myself and man, I hope I'm like most of you guys and always exercise flawless launches and loads. Because even though it's your first time to launch a boat there is absolutely NO reason why you should make a mistake or not recognize some of the more respectful ways maneuver. 
P.s. I used spell check
-Filthy


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

I try to help the less fortunate, that's just me.


----------



## TxDremz (Jun 15, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> so why are you fishermen in such a rush to put in or take out.. I bet most of you drive 85 in the fast lane on peoples arse also.


 This can't be a real question! O.K., I will bite. It's not that we are in a "rush". I just don't like to take up alot of time doing things in the middle of the ramp that I could do parked out of the way of others. I gaurantee you, you will never have to wait behind me at the ramp. Coming or going. Loading or Unloading.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

gray gost said:


> they used to have bleachers set up at fishing center at poc years ago. it was great. I would go every holiday afternoon. every holiday had at least one standing ovation from the crowd.


We got one in 1996!!! But in my defense, the steering cable broke right after the launch in a strong current and the wife drove off while I was trying to get her attention and wrangle a 5 & 3 year old. (Hydraulic steering from then on)


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

What really gets me is the people that will sit on the sideline and not offer a hand to those launching a boat by themself or an inexperienced couple etc. I have been at Froggies several times and seen the crowd, yeah it might be funny when ol knowitall and his drunk friend screw it up when trying to load or unload. But when someone is actually struggling all the spectators are doing is taking the guys attention off what he already is having trouble with and making a bad situation worse. 

Only once have I been there and seen someone other than myself offer help. One of the Warriors Weekend events a gentlemen had his guide pole get caught under his gunnel and tried getting it out unsuccessful, someone from the opposite ramp stopped what they were doing and got in the water and helped. It wasnt even that major of a deal, but its the only time I have seen any assistance offered.


----------



## White (Jan 22, 2010)

Best one I ever saw was a guy who had obviously just bought a new seadoo and had decided to take his father (late 50's ) with him. They were at the ramp and the son backed the truck and trailer down but didnt go far enough into the water. The father pulls the jetski about halfway onto the trailer before it won't go any farther. The son yells out the window, "are we good?" the father who couldn't hear him over the jetski yells "What?!". The son must have thought it sounded like yes or go and pulled up the ramp. He got the trailer obout half way up the ramp before the seadoo fell off the trailer and bounced its way back down the ramp, father included.


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I fish alone quite a bit and use the rope method described in one of the pages above. Of course I try to avoid boat ramps during crowded times to begin with. Obviously that isn't possible all the time. 

I was at a local lake a few weekends ago and saw this guy put his boat in with a front wheel drive mini van. He had his daughter in the boat with him and grandma driving. Well it wasn't but a minute later that this old boy realized he didn't put the plug in and his boat was taking on some water. I don't know if he had a bilge pump or not but his boat looked like it was sagging in the back. It took a bit of shouting to get grandma back in the car and she wasn't very good at backing in a trailer. Needless to say with the slick ramp, front wheel drive mini van, and a boat with quite a bit of water in the back he almost lost the mini van to the lake. He must have burned all the tread off those tires. We tried to help the guy but he was running around crazy and cussing all over the place so we just let it be. It was quite a scene.


----------



## FishAfrica (Jan 23, 2010)

Navi said:


> What really gets me is the people that will sit on the sideline and not offer a hand to those launching a boat by themself or an inexperienced couple etc. I have been at Froggies several times and seen the crowd, yeah it might be funny when ol knowitall and his drunk friend screw it up when trying to load or unload. But when someone is actually struggling all the spectators are doing is taking the guys attention off what he already is having trouble with and making a bad situation worse.
> 
> Only once have I been there and seen someone other than myself offer help. One of the Warriors Weekend events a gentlemen had his guide pole get caught under his gunnel and tried getting it out unsuccessful, someone from the opposite ramp stopped what they were doing and got in the water and helped. It wasnt even that major of a deal, but its the only time I have seen any assistance offered.


Well said, great post:cheers:


----------



## wickedwader (Jun 30, 2010)

Let me tell you about the last time my dad went fishing by himself. He backed his truck down the ramp, got out and started the boat, pulled the boat off the trailer, went to the marina to get bait and then took off to go fishing. 

About a mile or so down the channel is when it finally dawned on him that he left his truck idling at the ramp with the trailer still in the water. Definitely a Senior moment.


----------



## troutpopper (Nov 25, 2008)

Had two boats running on plane about 20 ft off the end of the ramp at Froggies last weekend. I was in my boat backing off the trailer and they had to turn to keep from hitting me. There is plenty of idiots down there and its not even summer yet.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

wickedwader said:


> Let me tell you about the last time my dad went fishing by himself. He backed his truck down the ramp, got out and started the boat, pulled the boat off the trailer, went to the marina to get bait and then took off to go fishing.
> 
> About a mile or so down the channel is when it finally dawned on him that he left his truck idling at the ramp with the trailer still in the water. Definitely a Senior moment.


 hahah, best one so far


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Navi said:


> What really gets me is the people that will sit on the sideline and not offer a hand to those launching a boat by themself or an inexperienced couple etc. I have been at Froggies several times and seen the crowd, yeah it might be funny when ol knowitall and his drunk friend screw it up when trying to load or unload. But when someone is actually struggling all the spectators are doing is taking the guys attention off what he already is having trouble with and making a bad situation worse.
> 
> Only once have I been there and seen someone other than myself offer help. One of the Warriors Weekend events a gentlemen had his guide pole get caught under his gunnel and tried getting it out unsuccessful, someone from the opposite ramp stopped what they were doing and got in the water and helped. It wasnt even that major of a deal, but its the only time I have seen any assistance offered.


They are out there, though.
First time I took the wife out with my boat, we launched nice and smoothly. A couple guys on the ramp waiting on us, though. I gave her the lines and went to pull the trailer out. Told her to tie the boat off but forgot to tell her how. They gave her a hand while I parked the trailer. "Not in any kind of hurry on a day like this" they said.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

TxDremz said:


> This can't be a real question! O.K., I will bite. It's not that we are in a "rush". I just don't like to take up alot of time doing things in the middle of the ramp that I could do parked out of the way of others. I gaurantee you, you will never have to wait behind me at the ramp. Coming or going. Loading or Unloading.


It's not a real question ... but I'll bite too ...

Analogy ... It's kind of like buying groceries and then pulling your car into oncoming traffic to load them, but only after you push the shopping cart full of groceries into the right of way, leave it there while you rub down your legs and face with sun block ... blocking incoming traffic from accessing the parking lot, half walk back to the car to answer a yelled question from the car about how long it'll take to load the groceries, get mad at the kids for running around the parking lot and in and out of traffic, make a sandwich, get in the car, leave the cart in traffic ... and then your car won't start. All the while, the "people with common sense line" behind you has backed up for a 1/2 mile.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> So what's the protocol for someone who hasn't the choice but to fish alone.


As long as they load the boat before they get to the ramp, and are pretty much ready when they back it in, I don't imagine anyone would have a problem and most would help with it.
Nothing more aggrivating than people loading the boat right there where everyone else is trying to launch.


----------



## juanpescado (Dec 22, 2006)

LOL, push the boat out of the way with the trailer, I bet he moves....


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

GYB used to have quite the peanut gallery. Pretty hard on the new folks. There were countless pictures of trucks and cars that got launched along with the boats. There are a few still pinned up in the little bait shop by the ramp.

When launching solo, just be sure you are prepped and ready when you line up for the ramp, especially if you know its going to be crowded. As long as you aren't dilly dallying around, most folks won't be to to wound up about you taking a little longer when solo. The few times a year I'm solo at a public ramp, I use long docklines to walk my boat down the dock and tie her off well clear of the ramp area then walk back to pull my truck out to park.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Redfishr said:


> Inbread.....


Funny on more than one level. Wow.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I launched one time at the end of the Texas City Dike and had my boat pulled down to the end of the dock. It was crowded as all get out and this guy backs his boat in with what looked like his son standing on the dock yelling at him telling him to stop. He launched it so fast that the back of his boat slammed into mine. And with my boat at the end of the long dock. He just told me that he didn't see me back there. How about looking next time and slow down! Now I have a permanent reminder of his stupidity....


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

FilthyFlunker said:


> I am new to boating myself and man, I hope I'm like most of you guys and always exercise flawless launches and loads. Because even though it's your first time to launch a boat there is absolutely NO reason why you should make a mistake or not recognize some of the more respectful ways maneuver.
> P.s. I used spell check
> -Filthy


The term is recovery and not "load". I would also suggest performing your launching and recovering when the ramp is not packed for Memorial weekend traffic until you get it down. And yes, once you get it down it becomes flawless poetry in motion.


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

I use the long rope method by myself, but my 10yr old has it down where it takes it and ties it off. But as mentioned earlier, help anytime you can. I have done it and everyone should too. My boat is paid for, I am never in a hurry like people that are making payments are!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think that any of us are complaining about the solo boat launcher. I think that it just peeves us to watch inconsiderate people load equipment from their truck to their boat AFTER they've already backed in the ramp. Get your boat ready to go BEFORE you hold everybody up.


----------



## nuecesdave (Feb 14, 2011)

I call those individuals ate-ups.......ate up with the dumba**!!! It is great entertainment on the weekends......might I suggest Memorial day weekend on a saturday to receive the most quality entertainment? Take a B.O.B. or a taco with a drink to get most satisfaction!!


----------



## TripleT (May 11, 2005)

I think that the most important thing to come out of this thread is that people that have little experience can pick up a few pointers from the veterans . . . and the veterans can get an insight into another persons lack of experience and know what direction to point the novice . . . we, all of us, have been at this stage of boating . . . take with you what you will and if you see this ole' fart stop and give a hand, please be patient! . . . see ya at the ramp! . . . great dicussion


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

When we lived in Ft. Worth, the best Summer time was at the boat ramp watching people launching their boat. I had a camera ready to capture that $10K video each time. We have seen the truck and the boat all went into the water. We have also seen the guy forgot tilt his boat motor up and the keg just dragged the concrete with all the spark jumping. Best entertainment show every time. Sunday was mostly the best time. We just sat in the marina had a drink and enjoyed the show.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Navi said:


> What really gets me is the people that will sit on the sideline and not offer a hand to those launching a boat by themself or an inexperienced couple etc. I have been at Froggies several times and seen the crowd, yeah it might be funny when ol knowitall and his drunk friend screw it up when trying to load or unload. But when someone is actually struggling all the spectators are doing is taking the guys attention off what he already is having trouble with and making a bad situation worse.
> 
> Only once have I been there and seen someone other than myself offer help. One of the Warriors Weekend events a gentlemen had his guide pole get caught under his gunnel and tried getting it out unsuccessful, someone from the opposite ramp stopped what they were doing and got in the water and helped. It wasnt even that major of a deal, but its the only time I have seen any assistance offered.


Did it once and this inexperienced guy almost rolled the trailer over me! No more after that close call. Inexperienced folks need to practice how to back the trailer up at some shopping center's parking lot on Sunday. They need to have a check list and know exactly what are to be done and execute it.


----------



## jeffm66 (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a little trouble getting my boat started once at GYB and some guys enjoyed it, but the guy launching next to me was funnier, he forgot to take off the tie downs on the back of the boat. One time my wife and I both busted our butts on the GYB ramp but there wasn't a camera around or we could have won the $10k.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

jeffm66 said:


> I had a little trouble getting my boat started once at GYB and some guys enjoyed it, but the guy launching next to me was funnier, he forgot to take off the tie downs on the back of the boat. One time my wife and I both busted our butts on the GYB ramp but there wasn't a camera around or we could have won the $10k.


I've done the forgetting of removal of tie downs on the back of the boat! Sitting there trying to back up and no bueno..... LOL. Really a pain when I'm by myself and have to get out of the boat pull back out, remove tie downs and relaunch... Good thing nobody was there to witness!!

I've also busted my arse a couple of times on the ramp. Got bloodied up once from that then later got hooked in the face from a fellow fisherman in the boat. One bloody day for me!!
Steve


----------

